
Vintage and Obsolete Products (Apple Support) - 505
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201624
======
505
In decades of working with used Apple devices, I don't recall seeing this
article until today.

Turkey is alongside the state of California as places where I guess Apple has
been forced to support products for longer.

Surprisingly present (and under "Mac Desktops"):

    
    
        - Apple II (not "Apple ][") 
        - Apple III (not "Apple ///")
    

Surprisingly absent:

    
    
        - Apple //e, //c, //gs
        - Mac XL, Lisa, and Lisa 2
    

The cost to Apple of this confused documentation will be negligible, I expect.

